# Diesel vs Gas



## viking88 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know this topic has been beaten to death. But I do need some sound advice here.

I have been out of the plowing business for 7-8 years and have taken a corporate job. Fortunately, I am in a position now that will allow me to plow when snow is on the ground. That said, I am trying to figure out two things: Gas/Diesel and F150/F250.

In my past life all we had were F-250 gas trucks with one F-450 diesel dump truck so that is all I am used to. 

This truck will be my every day vehicle. The truck will not be used for towing or hauling large payloads, although it may happen from time to time. What I need to know from the experts here is would you suggest a diesel or gas for everyday driving and do I need to get an F-250 if I am just going to use it for plowing (mainly parking lots) or will an F-150 do it? Also does an F-150 come with an available plow package?

Also, what is the cost difference in routine maintenance between diesel and gas engines?

Thoughts?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends how long your going to keep the truck, because if you are going to keep it for a long time get a diesel they last longer and are stronger. For the f250 vs f150, it depends on how much snow you get, I would get a f250 just because its more heavy duty truck. Routine maintenance for a diesel, oil changes are usually every 5,000-7,000 depending on how much towing or plowing you do. Oil changes can be around $70.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

No plow prep on 1/2 tons. I would suggest a diesel prior to all this EPA emission crap. I believe 3/4 tons hold up better and diesels do last longer. Chuck Norris drives a diesel.......he peed into a semi once, now that semi is known as Optimus Prime.

Plow prep isn't really that big of a deal. I think its just a couple lame bells n whistles.....oh boy a light switch for a light bar....oh boy a + 15 amp alternator....:laughing:


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

If you going to use it everyday and drive it a lot, I would probably go diesel. Once the truck hits 100k you will see a bigger return on the money if you ever sell it.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Having plowed with both IMO diesel is the only way to go. Just can't beat the low end torque for plowing. Most of "my" plowing is done at 1000-1200 RPM max. Which saves on fuel, wear and tear, heat build up in the trans and brakes. Plus you will get your money back for the extra cost of the diesel at resale time. Just try to sell a gas engine plow truck with 100K plus on it. 
Maintenance costs are a wash to me, being I do all my own work. Both use air,oil and fuel filters. The little extra cost for the extra oil is easily made up in the increased fuel mpg and not doing tune-up's.


----------



## viking88 (Dec 30, 2010)

I appreciate eveyone's feedback. It seems that diesel wins this argument. 

My biggest hesitation was the mainenance and associated costs as I have never worked on a diesel engine myself. I do most of the maintenance on gas engines myself.

Just a quick follow up question. Is there a difference in doing an oil change on a diesel engine different than gas, with the exception of more oil?


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Same as gas only make sure you use a diesel "rated" oil. Rotella is my favorite.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

If you really need a truck you need a diesel , if you can get by with a 1/2 ton you dont.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

And what year diesel your after is a big deal too. Early 6.0's have ALOT of issues. We've got v10's, 7.3's and 6.0's in our fleet. Our early 6.0l are definately the biggest troublemakers . Cant complain much bout our 08's and 09's with the 6.0's, they've been much more reliable.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

Holland;1482627 said:


> And what year diesel your after is a big deal too. Early 6.0's have ALOT of issues. We've got v10's, 7.3's and 6.0's in our fleet. Our early 6.0l are definately the biggest troublemakers . Cant complain much bout our 08's and 09's with the 6.0's, they've been much more reliable.


2007 was the last year for the 6.0.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh cant ya see it a F 150 with a 8.6 VXT and Wings and 2.5 yd Saltdogg and timberens 4.6L:laughing:

In all seriousness a deisel is awsome but I run a gaser ad with a little balast in the back of my F 250 I do just fine .

Dont have to worry about pluging in the cold or fuel gellin up ,Granted they have antigel additive just another cost

Oil change 180.00 Bucks 20Qts - if ya get a deisel rotella oil and Cat gold coolent $$$$

Torque and Horse power ..Deisel hands down....winner

2 am runnig low on fuel unlees you got a slip tank hope your close enough to find fuel 
gas anywhere for the most part

price per gallon pretty close unless you live in GOD FORSAKEN ILLINOIS home of the stick it to ya MAN


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

winged1dur;1482638 said:


> 2007 was the last year for the 6.0.


In trucks yes, not for the E-Series tho Thumbs Up


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

There is also the added benefit of the diesel 250 getting much better mileage than the 150 with the v8. I have a 6.0l so I cant speak for the newer 6.4 and 6.7 but the engine is a pushrod v8 with different upper half. Maintenance costs are easily double. like another mentioned mine takes 20qts that plus filters is 200. Like the others have said, maintain it, keep it clean, run it hard and when they day comes that your done, you will get more for it.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Holland;1482656 said:


> In trucks yes, not for the E-Series tho Thumbs Up


Isn't that the second time you have had to defend that statement? if it wasn't you then someone else had to back up that statement recently.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I love my diesel but I use mine year round! if you are just going to be plowing drives and small parking lots with it, and a daily driver then I would go with a f-250 gasser. Maintenance on a diesel is very expensive.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

KBTConst;1482668 said:


> I love my diesel but I use mine year round! if you are just going to be plowing drives and small parking lots with it, and a daily driver then I would go with a f-250 gasser. Maintenance on a diesel is very expensive.


Thats a good point. I use my gasser during the summer for light duty, heavy towing and hauling goes to the diesel. if you can make money with it year round go diesel.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

Holland;1482656 said:


> In trucks yes, not for the E-Series tho Thumbs Up


What kind of plows do you have hooked up to those vans?


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

ddb maine;1482664 said:


> There is also the added benefit of the diesel 250 getting much better mileage than the 150 with the v8. I have a 6.0l so I cant speak for the newer 6.4 and 6.7 but the engine is a pushrod v8 with different upper half. Maintenance costs are easily double. like another mentioned mine takes 20qts that plus filters is 200. Like the others have said, maintain it, keep it clean, run it hard and when they day comes that your done, you will get more for it.


What oil are you running?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

If you are not planning on driving the vehicle on a regular basis stick with a gas motor. Diesels do not like to sit and lead to more maintenance, trouble and decreased engine life just because they are sitting. Plus you can put a bigger plow on a 250 with the gas motor, The added weight of the diesel limits you to a 8' straight blade if i remember correctly.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought the amount of oil needed went down after the 7.3s? I'm at 16qts every 10000 miles no problem (7.3). 

I would also argue fuel costs (may be higher/lower) are more stable (see budgeting) than gas counterparts. I saw gas rise over 40 cents in two days this week! Diesel came up a tad, but nothing like that.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

ddb maine;1482665 said:


> Isn't that the second time you have had to defend that statement? if it wasn't you then someone else had to back up that statement recently.


Yea second or third, been awhile tho, someone else might of had to recently too. Alot of people dont know the E-Series ran a 6.0 longer so I dont mind!



winged1dur;1482680 said:


> What kind of plows do you have hooked up to those vans?


We dont, I run the maintenance program for our County Transit system where we run alot of E-450's in our fleet. We put a pile of miles on them so its a good example of the issues we have with each engine. Just commenting on the engines based on my experience, not how well they plow. 

As far as Fords go, we've got:

2- 2002 Ford E-450 7.3L 
1- 2003 Ford E-450 7.3L 
2- 2005 Ford E-450 6.0L 
2- 2008 Ford E-450 6.8L 
2- 2008 Ford E-450 6.0L 
2- 2009 Ford E-450 6.0L 
3- 2012 Ford E-450 6.8L


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

My diesel is pretty much a d/d and plow truck. Maybe haul 2-3 heavy loads per year with it. Up-keep is a little more meticulous with the diesel. Some of the colder winter days you will have to remember to plug it in. 

In your case the truck will be a d/d. Depending on how far you have to drive if you get a 250 the diesel will get you better mileage vs. the gas in the same truck. Here diesel is about 25 cents more per gallon. So it is worth spending a little extra in fuel for the better economy.

My g/f's dad has a 2012 F250 reg cab long box with a boss plow. Truck gets 11 mpgs all the time. Has the 6.something gasser. I get 17-20 in my 94' diesel. Obviously both do a tad worse in the winter with longer idles n' such.


----------



## viking88 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have been doing some more research and wanted to make sure what I found out makes sense to the diesel experts on this site:

Since I am going to use the truck as a daily driver, no heavy hauling (just a trailer with some ATV's and firewood) I can probably get away with an F150. That said, I also want to plow with the truck occasionally as a temp for my buddy. I would be doing mainly smaller lots and helping out on larger lots from time to time.

I would settle for an F150 if it was able to handle plowing, but with the new front end that really isn't a smart move.

So I might as well move up to an F250, which brings the diesel engine into play. What I like about the diesel engine is that it lasts forever, with routine maintenance. However, since I am using it as a daily driver and will be running it around town on short trips it might actually harm the diesel engine as it was built for working hard over long periods of time. Plus, if a gas engine goes I could probably replace the whole thing for the upgrade price of a diesel.

Let me know if I am wrong in that gas engines would do better for short trips around town.

Thanks.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with what you said viking88. Diesels like to be worked. I own a diesel and love it. However I usually only drive it when I need a truck. I think my next truck will be a diesel again, mainly because of towing, plus plowing with a diesel is nicer. This being said I don't think there is anything wrong with getting a gas motor. If I wasn't using my truck for towing I would look at a gas option. If you think you can get by with an f150 I think you would be fine with a 250 gas.

Another bonus is the gas is cheaper to work on, should there be any problems. In your situation with limited plowing and a lot of short trips I think a gas truck would be a fine option. I am sure you will be happy with either choice. Hope my 2 cents helps.


----------

